# Please check my hardware order for Whole Home service



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm getting ready to order the Whole Home DVR service and wanted to make sure I have everything right as far as what I need for hardware.

I have an AU9 5 LNB dish with 5 DVR's: (3) HR20-100's, (1) HR20-700, (1) HR21-700

So I would need:

SWM-16 with 2 8-way splitters (or do I just need 1 8-way splitter and take the other 2 tuners off the other SWM-16 output?)

6 DECA units with 2 PI's (5 for each DVR and 1 for broadband internet)

3 each of band stop filters and splitters for the HR20-100's

Anything else? If I tell them I need 2-way splitters (for the HR20-100's), will they know what I'm talking about or do I need to be more specific with model #'s, etc...

Thanks.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

If you call DirecTV you don't need to tell them anything except you want connected home, whole homr DVR and internet connection, they'll figure out what you need.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

JGL said:


> I'm getting ready to order the Whole Home DVR service and wanted to make sure I have everything right as far as what I need for hardware.
> 
> I have an AU9 5 LNB dish with 5 DVR's: (3) HR20-100's, (1) HR20-700, (1) HR21-700
> 
> ...


You are going to spend a lot of money to do it yourself. 
For only $149 (and many report that's negotiable), Directv will come to your home and do everything. All the hardware and Labor. 
Why spend hundreds to DIY?


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

RAD said:


> If you call DirecTV you don't need to tell them anything except you want connected home, whole homr DVR and internet connection, they'll figure out what you need.


Well, from my previous experiences with CSR's, I wanted to be sure what I needed so I can correct them when they mess up the order.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

NR4P said:


> You are going to spend a lot of money to do it yourself.
> For only $149 (and many report that's negotiable), Directv will come to your home and do everything. All the hardware and Labor.
> Why spend hundreds to DIY?


I'm not doing it myself...I'm calling to order from Directv. Just wanted to confirm this is what I needed from them.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Ah, I never got that impression from your post. Sorry bout that.

Don't worry about specifying anything. Other than name, address and account number. The work order will be generated over the number of tuners you have and your receiver composition. The CSR doesn't do that, the Directv order system handles it all.

One thing, your installers may prefer to swap out the HR20-100s for HR24's. Some are very confused over this. The HR20-100 works well but requires a little extra. This post from VOS is great.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177195

If you are given the chance, grab the HR24's and if you need OTA, you should be able to get AM21's at n/c. Many have, others claim they have not been able to. Installers don't have AM21's, and the Retention dept usually takes care of the n/c orders.

Good luck.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As NR4P said, the CSR's really can't specify anything other then saying you want the connected home/whole home DVR service, their computer will the generate the workorder for the techs. From what I've seen on a number of threads is to make sure you say you want the internet connection on the workorder (you can see that line item in the pending order section in your online account) else the tech might not have the DECA+PI to connect to your network.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I called and order the Whole Home with Internet, so we'll see how it goes. CSR said my HR20-100's weren't flagged for replacement, so the installer must be getting what he needs to get it done. Too bad...would have been sweet to get new receivers, but the -100's are working well so far.

I guess even after reading through all these posts, I didn't realize there was a new 2-year commitment with this install, especially since I'm not getting any new receivers. I kind of balked a little bit on that, but when I eventually said yes, the CSR offered me $20 off a month for a year on my base package (Premier) for being a long time customer, so it's all good.
Oh, and they waived the $99 charge so I'll only have to pay about $51 for the install.
Scheduled for July 5th, so hopefully things go smooth.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

There should be no commitment extension with the MRV upgrade, especially if you are not swapping out or adding any receivers.

- Merg


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

I questioned her a couple times on that 2-year commitment, but she insisted there was. I knew that didn't sound right, but I'll probably be with them that much longer anyway. Just wish for once all the CSR's were on the same page.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> If you call DirecTV you don't need to tell them anything except you want connected home, whole homr DVR and internet connection, they'll figure out what you need.


Actually, it's a good thing I knew what I was going to need, because when the installer first called to say he was on his way, I asked him what he was bringing, and he didn't have half of what her needed. This saved an unnecessary trip, because he wrote down everything I told him and was able to get someone to bring him what he needed while he moved another job ahead of mine. Granted, that was on 5/18, when all this was still relatively new to everyone.

I see the OP has 3 HR21-100's. If they put the 2-way splitters in between the DECA and the HR20's, those 3 BSF's won't be needed.

Looks to _me_ like you'll need:

1- SWiM-16 + P.I.
6- DECA's + 1-DECA P.I. (5 HR's and the broadband connection)
1- 8way splitter (or 2- 4way's) to connect 6 DECA's to a SWiM-16
3- 2way splitters to connect your HR20-100's


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

NR4P said:


> Ah, I never got that impression from your post. Sorry bout that.
> 
> Don't worry about specifying anything. Other than name, address and account number. The work order will be generated over the number of tuners you have and your receiver composition. The CSR doesn't do that, the Directv order system handles it all.
> 
> ...


Figures!! I have 1 HR20-100, 2 H20-100's. Was told the Hr was ok, but the H20's had to be swapped. I said that was fine but explained to her I use OTA since locals are not offered in my area and would the replacement have a connection for OTA? she said that when the installers see that they are replacing the H20's they should know I need the OTA and if the new receiver doesn't have it they will bring AM 21's also. The work order says nothing about what type of receiver I have just says (2 Directv HD swap). So I assume come Wednesday I'll be calling to try and get AM21's.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

RAD said:


> As NR4P said, the CSR's really can't specify anything other then saying you want the connected home/whole home DVR service, their computer will the generate the workorder for the techs. From what I've seen on a number of threads is to make sure you say you want the internet connection on the workorder (you can see that line item in the pending order section in your online account) else the tech might not have the DECA+PI to connect to your network.


That's too bad because both times that I ordered there was no SWM on the work order. I have 5 DVRs so their computer is just assuming that I have SWM. I spent hours on the phone and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

joed32 said:


> That's too bad because both times that I ordered there was no SWM on the work order. I have 5 DVRs so their computer is just assuming that I have SWM. I spent hours on the phone and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


Same here, I have the side car dish and was told that I needed the dish upgraded and the SWM installed. But no where on the order does it mention any of this. This is all my order has.
2 DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swap $0.00 
2 DIRECTV® HD - Swap $0.00 
1 Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00

I don't know who my local installer is, If i call Directv will they give me there number so I can call the installer and verify everything needed? or do I just have to wait till the installer arrives to see if he has everything? My install is Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

The Merg said:


> There should be no commitment extension with the MRV upgrade, especially if you are not swapping out or adding any receivers.
> 
> 
> JGL said:
> ...


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

joed32 said:


> That's too bad because both times that I ordered there was no SWM on the work order. I have 5 DVRs so their computer is just assuming that I have SWM. I spent hours on the phone and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


As it's been said MANY times, the CSR's can't do squat about specifying something on an order, the all knowing (ha ha) computer puts on the order what the tech is to install. Once the install tech calls to say they're on the way you can quiz them at that point about what they're bringing and let them know if there a problem but telling the CSR is just wasting your time.

Have you tried contacting the executive office at email [email protected]? If not e-mail them with what the issue is and if anyone can get things fixed up it's that level of staff.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> The Merg said:
> 
> 
> > There should be no commitment extension with the MRV upgrade, especially if you are not swapping out or adding any receivers.
> ...


I called again and talked with another CSR.
The first CSR was mistaken, since it was confirmed that there is no commitment unless I was adding a receiver.

I did ask about getting another HD DVR, but they couldn't do any better than $99, so I passed for now.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

NASCR2424 said:


> Same here, I have the side car dish and was told that I needed the dish upgraded and the SWM installed. But no where on the order does it mention any of this. This is all my order has.
> 2 DIRECTV® Standard Receiver - Swap $0.00
> 2 DIRECTV® HD - Swap $0.00
> 1 Whole-Home Upgrd and ICK $99.00
> ...


As Rad said in replying to my post, the installer will call you to tell you he's on the way. You can ask him at that time if SWM will be installed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

JGL said:


> I called again and talked with another CSR.
> The first CSR was mistaken, since it was confirmed that there is no commitment unless I was adding a receiver.
> 
> I did ask about getting another HD DVR, but they couldn't do any better than $99, so I passed for now.


There is also a commitment extension if you upgrade a receiver as well (SD-DVR to HD-DVR, SD receiver to HD receiver).

And $99 for a HD-DVR isn't that terrible, especially if you get an HR24 out of it. If you get it and it is not an HR24, you always have the option to not activate it and return it. If you order it along with the MRV upgrade, you can have the CSR put notes to the installer to try to bring an HR24. It's not a guarantee, but a lot of users here have had success getting an HR24 that way.

- Merg


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

The Merg said:


> And $99 for a HD-DVR isn't that terrible, especially if you get an HR24 out of it.
> - Merg


Yes, I realize $99 is a good price. I've had that offer for quite a while now on my account, so if I feel the need to get another (hopefully a HR24), then I can do that at some later time.


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> I see the OP has 3 HR21-100's. If they put the 2-way splitters in between the DECA and the HR20's, those 3 BSF's won't be needed.
> 
> Looks to _me_ like you'll need:
> 
> ...


Looking at the thread about connecting the HR20-100's, I see that the method that you suggest (without the BSF's) is not officially supported by Directv, but that it does work for most people. Should I insist that the installer put in the BSF's, or won't it really matter?

Since I have 5 DVR's (10 tuners), would I only need 1 8-way splitter (or 2 4-ways)? Is each output of a splitter capable of passing 2 tuners to each DVR in a SWiM setup?
Or, are you saying to get my 8 tuners from the 8-way, and the other 2 from the other SWiM-16 output?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

JGL said:


> Looking at the thread about connecting the HR20-100's, I see that the method that you suggest (without the BSF's) is not officially supported by Directv, but that it does work for most people. Should I insist that the installer put in the BSF's, or won't it really matter?


Probably doesn't matter. If the installer has the BSF's, he can do it the "official" way. But if he doesn't have the BSF's and has the 2-way splitters, you can ask him to connect them the "unofficial" way, so as not to hold up your installation. Just my .02.



> Since I have 5 DVR's (10 tuners), would I only need 1 8-way splitter (or 2 4-ways)? *Is each output of a splitter capable of passing 2 tuners to each DVR in a SWiM setup?*


Yes. So you only need 1 output per device, including the DECA that will act as your broadband "bridge".


----------



## JGL (Aug 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yes. So you only need 1 output per device, including the DECA that will act as your broadband "bridge".


Ok, thanks, Steve.
I was a little confused on how many tuners vs. devices could be run from the splitters from these pictures:

















So, in the case of the 2nd picture, there really is no need for a 2nd 8-way splitter, but by using both splitters it's possible to run 16 devices and potentially 32 tuners from the way it's drawn?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JGL said:


> Ok, thanks, Steve.
> I was a little confused on how many tuners vs. devices could be run from the splitters from these pictures:
> 
> View attachment 22778
> ...


There is NO WAY you can have 32 tuners off a SWiM-16. The "16" refers to the maximum number of tuners, which for a DVR is two.
This means only eight DVRs can be connected to the SWiM-16.
There are two outputs and only eight tuners per output.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [...]There are two outputs and only eight tuners per output.


That's right. I forgot the SWiM-16 is really two DECA-bridged SWiM-8's, in the same case, so you can't put 10 tuners on an 8-way splitter connected to one "leg" of the SWiM-16. Max is 8 tuners per "leg", as *VOS *points out.

So for your configuration, you would need minimum of one 4-way splitter and one 2-way splitter. With each connector on the splitter good for one device, you can put put 4 DVR's (8 tuners) on the 4-way splitter connected to one leg of the SWiM, and 1 DVR (2 tuners) and the broadband DECA (no tuners, so "invisible" as far as the SWiM is concerned) on the 2-way splitter connected to the other leg of the SWiM.


----------

